# Transmission 3.0 and broken LAN connection



## Jedrek (Jul 5, 2022)

I installed Transmission 3.0.0 as jail. It works very well as long as there is no intense download. Then, after some time, the entire TrueNas server and jails are cut off from the LAN. Only restarting with the power button helps. I set the download and upload parameters to about 50% of bandwidth and there is no improvement, also I reduced the maximum number of peers to about 50 and peers per toreent to 5. Nothing helps.
Please help.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 5, 2022)

Unsupported, https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ghostbsd-pfsense-truenas-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## Jedrek (Jul 5, 2022)

Ok. TrueNas = FreeBSD. This problem is propably common.
But i now have info that problem is with Realtek NIC issue.
The FreeBSD have a very old drivers for Realtek NIC.
I was found the solution: https://forums.serverbuilds.net/t/g...4-2-4-5-2-5-0-opnsense-use-2-5gb-realtek/3555
I don't test it !


----------



## sko (Jul 5, 2022)

Realtek NICs are crap - this has nothing to do with drivers but with lowest-end, ultra-cheap chipsets. There are several Realtek chipsets that just randomly lock up, disconnect, reset or drop connection speed under heavy or even mild load, no matter what OS is running (except if they mitigated the hardware limitations/bugs by just capping the throughput via the drivers...).

TL;DR: Just use proper NICs for servers and call it a day...


----------

